# Why Isn't Guanajuato As Popular Among Expats As San Miguel?



## nicholastanguma (Jun 14, 2021)

I very much enjoyed a bit of time in both San Miguel and Guanajuato City. As an urban experience I actually like GTO more than SMA, but I noticed the expat population is much larger in SMA, including the moto rider population. Is SMA somehow just a better city for expats and/or a better city for moto enthusiasts? For instance, I like the urban experience of Manhattan NYC better than that of Downtown LA, but if anyone were to ask me, I could list a hundred reasons why LA is a faaaaar better city for someone who not only enjoys urban life but being able to freely ride motorcycles as well (this is why I happily live in DTLA and not in Manhattan). Is the GTO vs SMA situation something like that?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

My guess is that it is an accident of history. I think San Miguel was popular with artists going back to the mid 20th century after the end of World War II (and maybe before that). That reputation continues to attract immigrants.
Incidentally, I would not choose either one as a first choice for motorcycles. I like to ride but if I lived in either of those hilly, cobblestoned towns, I would want some kind of little offroad bike, not the current 200+ kg, 1200 cc road bike that I have now.


----------



## nicholastanguma (Jun 14, 2021)

TundraGreen said:


> My guess is that it is an accident of history. I think San Miguel was popular with artists going back to the mid 20th century after the end of World War II (and maybe before that). That reputation continues to attract immigrants.
> Incidentally, I would not choose either one as a first choice for motorcycles. I like to ride but if I lived in either of those hilly, cobblestoned towns, I would want some kind of little offroad bike, not the current 200+ kg, 1200 cc road bike that I have now.



Dualsport riding on small lightweight machines is my favorite. Heavy 1200cc road bikes are never what I ride. Thanks for your insight.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

nicholastanguma said:


> Dualsport riding on small lightweight machines is my favorite. Heavy 1200cc road bikes are never what I ride. Thanks for your insight.


Then the cobblestones will make you feel right at home. Mexico is a great country for cross country road trips. Lots of great winding roads and much less traffic than in US. I've made a bunch of trips to the US (California, Arizona, Iowa and Maine). More recently it has been more local.

I can see the appeal of a small lightweight machine, but I don't know what I would do with it. When I ride it is to get somewhere. People are different.

Incidentally, 200 kg is not heavy in a road bike. Lots of them run 300 to 400 kg.


----------



## izzenhood (Jun 8, 2013)

I would guess that many more expats have motos in SMA than in Guanajuato for the same reason that more have cars in SMA. Many homes in Guanajuato Centro are foot access only, so where would one safely store a moto, or a car. Just speculation on my part. I do not live there but have spent time in both cities. I would enjoy exploring the countryside around both cities on a dirt bike.


----------



## nicholastanguma (Jun 14, 2021)

izzenhood said:


> I would guess that many more expats have motos in SMA than in Guanajuato for the same reason that more have cars in SMA. Many homes in Guanajuato Centro are foot access only, so where would one safely store a moto, or a car.



This seems very likely. Thanks for your input.


----------

